# Had my scope



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,Had my scope today. It was very easy. The only thing is I had a reaction to the Demerol and threw up. There was no polyp, and the Dr said no Barrets or inflamation. I was suprised because I can tell sometimes when my esophagus is inflamed. Anyways do I still take my Prilosec? She also took a biopsy for H. Pylorie.I have to see her in 3 weeks for a follow up.My upper GI barium swallow showed that I was indeed reluxing. I don't know what to do. Maybe I should stay on meds until I see her?Thanks Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Cindybell...Glad your scope was clear! I also threw up once after mine, but was fine after that. (I ate too much too early.)Why not just call your doctor's office and ask whether or not to continue the Prilosec? Then you'd know, right?


----------

